# Roomate wanted: must eat algae.



## Dameon (Dec 3, 2012)

*The Tank:*
So I've got my Beta tank going now with a small community. It's a 10gal with live plants, my Beta, a school of Neon Tetras and a school of Rasboras. 

*The Problem:*
I had added some ghost shrimp and everyone got along fine. Then I noticed I could not find my ghost shrimp anymore and found the dried up husk of one outside my tank. They are cheap enough that buying more is not the problem, there just aren't any to be had to buy! All my local and even non-local pet stores are out and have been having a very hard time getting any ghost shrimp in. It took almost 3 weeks of searching and phone calls to finally get some and even then the store only got 6. 

So, I need a better solution. What other algae eaters would work well in my tank?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Do you have a lot of algae that it's a problem?

Snails would probably be okay as you have quite a bit of fish in there now.


----------



## Dameon (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't like snails. I have some red/brown algae, which is typical as conditions stabilize. The tank is only about a month old now. Nothing out of control but I don't want to let it go for too long.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't know of too many algae eaters that can be in a 10 gallon. 

Amano shrimp are quite small so you could get two or three.


----------



## Dameon (Dec 3, 2012)

What about a single Otocinclus (macrotocinclus affinus)? I read they only get 2" and love well planted tanks. Plus I already have algae wafers.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I've no personal experience with them but I'd imagine 2 inches would be fine.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello Im Mr.Nerite and I would like to apply.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Oto*s* would work nicely. How big is the tank? Fore other fish, this link should be of some use:

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/algae-control/fish.php


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dameon said:


> What about a single Otocinclus (macrotocinclus affinus)? I read they only get 2" and love well planted tanks. Plus I already have algae wafers.


 I would not reccomend them. They need algae. And Schools.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Your tank IMO is a little bit overstocked. How many fish are in per school?
Otos need to be kept in groups or else they would be stressed... Snails and shrimp are your only option. Is your tank heavily planted or a NPT?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Hello Im Mr.Nerite and I would like to apply.


He said he didn't like snails.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

your tank sounds overstocked. how big are your schools? otos are shoaling/schooling fish. they are delicate and need atleast 3 to thrive. i'd get a nerite. i didn't like snails either. but i really like my zebra nerite.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Kithy said:


> I don't know of too many algae eaters that can be in a 10 gallon.


Ohh! I do! I do! Bristlenose plecostomus only get up to 4 inches. I have one with my betta Winter. Good luck!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Secure the lid more and Amano are great. In My expeirence extra cleaning and live plants really help.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Saphira101 said:


> Ohh! I do! I do! Bristlenose plecostomus only get up to 4 inches. I have one with my betta Winter. Good luck!


I has one of those :3 Love her!

But the OPs tank sounds a little too full for a pleco


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Plus 10 is too small for a pleco.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Plus 10 is too small for a pleco.


It would be pushing it, yeah. Bristlenoses get like 5inches max so it would be a good temporary tank for a pleco until it could get into a 20gal. But you wouldn't be able to have much else.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

From what I have heard getting an algae eater for an algae problem is a bad idea becuase the algae is eventually gone.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

For the betta, 5 neons, and 5 harley rasbs in a 10gal, AqAdvisor says that your tank is 91% stocked. I don't even think you can add any more.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> From what I have heard getting an algae eater for an algae problem is a bad idea becuase the algae is eventually gone.


This is also true. In big tanks with only one algae eater it might not be too bad but you'll be supplementing lots of other food (which you should do anyway!).

In all honestly, unless you get a bigger tank (Petco is having their $1 a gallon sale!!!!!) you're probably better off scraping and vacuuming for now. Or minimizing your lighting if your plants are low/med light.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Ah, just remembered something that is sort of on topic. When I was a very little girl my grandfather had a 200+ gallon tank full of tropicals. One fish in particular was a common pleco. He ended up having to trade that big guy in because he got over a foot long in a pretty short period of time. Never once did I see algae in that tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Really he traded it? A foot long is not too big for a 200. Common Plecos are in huge demend from Oscar Enthousust. If I remeber right farms dont raise them big enough. So people hand there adult ones to the Oscar enthusoust. They get a baby repeat cycle. I would not reccomend that strategy though.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

He traded it because it was just so big and there was so many fish in there. He got a smaller one later on.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay we're getting a little off topic here.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh okay. Was it smaller fish? I want a huge tank for my guppy colony someday. I plan on having that Colony all my life. If there healthy enough Marine/Brackish colony. Water changes are best for algae. What kind of Algae?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sounds like diatoms.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is Diatoms the brown one?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

yes. it can be either red or brown.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is that the ones from old light or excess nitrate?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Nitrate i think.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Then add Pothos to the filter.


----------



## Dameon (Dec 3, 2012)

The denizens of my 10gal are:
1 Dragonscale Betta
6x Neon Tetras
3x Harlequin Rasbora

I am not having a problem with red/brown algae. There is some in the tank, yes, but I expect that at this point since the tank is only about a month old so still stabilizing.

All my chemical levels are acceptable and since the tank is on the desk in my office, it gets a LOT of attention. Filtration and cleanliness of the tank are excellent.

I would describe the tank as moderate to heavily planted, though I know that is highly subject to a person's opinion. Once the plants start to really grow it will become heavily planted and need to be kept trimmed. 

I do *not* want snails and my local and not-so-local stores are having trouble getting ghost shrimp. In fact I was at a store this afternoon and nearly their entire shipment arrived.. dead.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I would try Otos. I have heard that you _can_ keep one by itself, but they do better when you have at least three. I just bought three for my 29g, and even though I can't really see any algae yet, they are fat and refusing zuccini...lol, so there must be something good there for them. My tank is pretty heavily planted also. If getting otos means your tank is overstocked, just do more frequent water changes and you should be fine.

I tried putting ghost shrimp in my 29g sorority...I bought 10 really healthy ones and within an hour they were all dead because my girls killed them. The otos are working out much better.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

you are fully stocked. shrimp are the only thing that may work. your tank isn't mature enough for otos. the easiest and most expensive way to clear this is by purchasing a uv light. they kill algae and parasites.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I think if you're not having any problems with algae then there is no need to have an algae eater. If it bothers you that much scrape and vacuum it and reduce the light it gets.


----------



## amyteee (Sep 13, 2012)

Get a bunch of Amano shrimp, they are (imho) the best janitors. Make sure you get a small group though or they will be shy. I keep 4 in an 8 gallon


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would reccomend more water changes. Plus the tank is either fully stocked or over stocked. I would ugrade to a 20 and get more harliquens. Or get rid of them.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

AqAavissor thinks it's 91% stocked. UV light should be ok.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I wouldn't add anything unless you got a bigger tank. Otos like to be in schools as well of at least 3 which would definitely be overstocking it. None of the stores around me have amano shrimps; the only have little ghosties, whom don't eat algae.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

From what I have been told schools should be of 5.


----------



## Ouch (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm a believer in keeping algae to reduce Nitrates.

Would a UV light kill the beneficial bacteria in a cycled tank or am I confusing it with something else? (which is a possibility with me lol)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Some green algae is good. But many types of algae indicate a problem.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

they have a uv hob with surface skimmer made by aquatop. its on the true aqua web site. $50-$59 depending on size. its adjustable too, i think it has 5 step filteration. the uv light has its own switch ,so you can run it for a few hrs not all day. this extends bulb life. from what i understand, you want to run it on low,so it comes into contact with the water longer. pretty soon all hobs will be this way. hopefully.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Just put live plants in the tank and filter.


----------



## Ouch (Dec 28, 2012)

Algae should be green or brown. Any other colour then it's fungus and should be treated as such.

There is actually lots of benefits to algae as it contains chlorophyll.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Ouch said:


> Algae should be green or brown. Any other colour then it's fungus and should be treated as such.
> 
> There is actually lots of benefits to algae as it contains chlorophyll.


Is there anything you can do to boost algae growth? I know this is a little off topic but I am curious. I seem to be having a tough time getting a lot of algae in either of my tanks.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

not having to deal with parasites is worth the money for me. just that alone not to mention no algae bloom. i will eventually replace all of my filters with these. my buddy/lfs guy has them on all of his tanks. talk about crystal clear. he told me that the guy that started aquatop, used to work for tetra or some big manufacturer. he proposed the uv hob to the company. they passed,and he started aquatop.uv units on their own start at around $80 or so. this has a surface skimmer too. i will be reviewing it in the spring on this site.


----------



## Ouch (Dec 28, 2012)

If you have a fully cycled tank then algae should form naturally with little light, Kithy. Algae feeds from Nitrate, it also feeds from phosphate.

I have to add to people getting rid of algae to be careful, removing too much at once could cause a spike in nitrates.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

shrimps jump the tank when ur water is uninhabitable to them. meaning the params were toxic to them and they decided to suicide(or look for another cleaner body of water) lolol


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Kithy said:


> Is there anything you can do to boost algae growth? I know this is a little off topic but I am curious. I seem to be having a tough time getting a lot of algae in either of my tanks.


Put the tank in direct sunlight.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

fishy314 said:


> Put the tank in direct sunlight.


I tried that but by the time my window gets sun it's late in the day and I can't move the tank ;; Maybe I need brighter lights.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pothos in filter. Extra water changes.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Ouch said:


> Would a UV light kill the beneficial bacteria in a cycled tank or am I confusing it with something else? (which is a possibility with me lol)


Since beneficial bacteria are sticky and adhere to all the surface areas, in the top layer of the substrate and in the filter media-very little are in the water column. A UV light won't hurt your nitrogen cycle since they are designed to destroy things in the water column as they pass through the UV light.


----------

